# Dubai Visit for job Hunt



## undisputedms (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello all

I am planning to come DXB by the end of April on a one month visit visa, I am a professionally qualified Accountant, having more than 5 years Internal Audit Experience.

I want to know

1. Its this the best time to visit DXB for job hunt?
2. And with my experience and qualification would i be able to find suitable job? 

Thanks


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

undisputedms said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am planning to come DXB by the end of April on a one month visit visa, I am a professionally qualified Accountant, having more than 5 years Internal Audit Experience.
> 
> ...


yes there is good demand for Auditors, do a lot of research on agencies, companies, etc before you come and be ready

There is no "best" time really, but from my experience January - March i get the most job calls from hunters. 

Avoid One month before and one month after Ramadan (and within Ramadan), business is v slow in this period


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Dont come. Find a job in your country.Once you come here ,you cant leave.Its a trap


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

plckid said:


> Dont come. Find a job in your country.Once you come here ,you cant leave.Its a trap


Why it is a trap?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

keliska said:


> Why it is a trap?


Yeah pickid, whatcha talkin bout Willis?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Yeah pickid, whatcha talkin bout Willis?


I think that fine quote will mean nothing outside of UK/US.

But I agree with the question - what are you on about mate ? :suspicious:


----------



## Raziasheikh (Apr 3, 2014)

plckid said:


> Dont come. Find a job in your country.Once you come here ,you cant leave.Its a trap


Why are you saying like that? Why its trap?


----------



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

plckid said:


> Dont come. Find a job in your country.Once you come here ,you cant leave.Its a trap


can you please elaborate? request you not to provide false information, there is no trap


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

plckid said:


> Dont come. Find a job in your country.Once you come here ,you cant leave.Its a trap



lol, Dubai is the easiest country you can exit. You never hear of Doctors driving Taxis like in Canada & Australia cause they're "Trapped". 

The only way you can come in and live is through a job offer, no job means no visa.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Trap is, you may findthe money and expat lifestyleto attractive to leave.
Or you do something stupid and end up behind bars.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Luck matters for everyone.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Recalling a previous post by plckid, probably he was having trouble with resigning and leaving his employer.
A number of people have their passports (illegally) kept by their employer, and more often than not employers act difficult while resigning. in the last one week alone there have been multiple posts because employers have not "accepted" resignations, or demanding visa fees etc. Also, changing jobs without a labour ban for lower paid employees is not the easiest.
So lets not pretend that everything is great. For the majority of the (lower paid) expat population here this is the grim reality.


----------



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Recalling a previous post by plckid, probably he was having trouble with resigning and leaving his employer.
> A number of people have their passports (illegally) kept by their employer, and more often than not employers act difficult while resigning. in the last one week alone there have been multiple posts because employers have not "accepted" resignations, or demanding visa fees etc. Also, changing jobs without a labour ban for lower paid employees is not the easiest.
> So lets not pretend that everything is great. For the majority of the (lower paid) expat population here this is the grim reality.


Its not about changing job feasibility or resignation, the person needs clarity whether he should come or not. Dont mix the topics. Its the safest country to visit, also the person who is inquiring is not coming to work on the lower end jobs


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> I think that fine quote will mean nothing outside of UK/US.
> 
> But I agree with the question - what are you on about mate ? :suspicious:


Are you kidding me? Different Strokes was aired in like 20 other countries as well and was a huge hit all over.


----------

